# Should i get Swissvax again?



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, i'm just about out of my Swissvax Zuffenhausen so wondered if you guys could give me some advice.

It cost me around £80 for the tub and has lasted nearly 3 years so i feel it was worth it, really easy to apply/remove and smells great too. Should i go with this again (on a red MK2 TT) or should i go for something else. I dont mind paying for a good product so price within reason isn't an issue.

I'm also out of my AG Polish so need some more, which polish would you recommend?

I've never used a glaze before so was wondering if i should use one now or is it the same as a wax? I dont have a PC or anything similar so all my products are applied by hand in case this makes a difference on what to buy.

Thanks again and apologise for all the questions. :?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

get swissvax divine if you want perfection, crystal rock is a good compromise on durability and finish, best of show for a very deep wet looking gloss, but i find that it doesnt last very long. however, they all cost significantly more than £80. Dodo juice may be a lot more suited to your budget.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Some good advice above. I would also recommend Best of Show if you don't mind spending out a bit more. Would you consider other brands like Racegalze, Zymol etc..?

In terms of Polish AG SRP is one of the best by hand IMO.

You could add a glaze if you like - what colour is the car?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dont bother. Try Dodo Juice waxes. Their basic bkue velvet knocked my Sahir into the long grass for looks and the pot od Purple haze pro I now have surpassess every other product I've ever used (and I've used a few!)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

If you want to spend around the £80 mark, and looking for a nice boutique wax, I would suggest:

Razeglaze 55 ( got a sample pot of this, but hear very good things about it..

Zymol Titanium..

Just outside of your budget, but a very nice wax is, Zymol Glasur.

Swissvas are very good waxes, but BOS is out of your budget by some margin. I hear good things about Mirrage and finesse..

If not, Meg #16 is a very good wax for the money, or for a little more the Dodo Range..


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've used Saphir for the last 3 years and found it superb on any colour. Have just bought some BOS which I will be trying next week. Saphir or whatever it is called now is a great wax for the money. There are plenty cheaper which probably produce just as good a result, but there's something to having the top of the range stuff don't you think? At the end of the day, it's the prep put into the paint work which gives the best finishes. Paint polished to perfection with any rubbish on it will look better than rought paint with a £1000 wax.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

+1 for Saphir or Mirage as I think it is now called. Have used it on 3 different colours and it gives great results every time, particularly on black, smells great as well :wink:


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the good advice, very much appreciated.  I'm not averse to spending more on a good wax although i can't stretch to Divine for £1600 as much as i would like to. :evil:

I've seen BOS for £145 which is ok for me price wise, am i right in thinking that due to the way Swissvax products are marketed there wll be no difference in cost wherever i buy them from :?:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

have you tries dodo supernatural, the stuff really is amazing


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

What do you want from a wax? If I am honest having tried everything from Collinite to BoS you will get the best looks from a decent machine polish refining with a top finishing polish - the wax or sealant only adds a subtle difference IME.

If you want something well priced, very durable and has good looks then Raceglaze 55 would get my vote - the durability was excellent whilst adding a subtle wetness over similar priced wax and ime outlasted Dodo Supernatural (both were 2 coat applications).


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Zuffenhausen which you have been using has been developed in conjunction with Porsche, which Swissvax has a very good relationship with and designed this wax specifically for their paint system.

For that price I would consider either Mirage or Shield (containing PTFE). Mirage is the same carnabua as Zuffenhausen but generic for all types of cars, also with the different oils in the ingredience could offer more depth to the paint work.

Some people will notice the difference with swissvax waxes in their depth and gloss effect. Swissvax is know to increase gloss by 30%-76% where are other brands offer 3%-5%.

I personally have been using Onxy as a standard wax and very impressed with it, but decided to upgrade to Mirage instead as the durability is meant to be a lot better and more suited for this country.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Robtur said:


> Some people will notice the difference with swissvax waxes in their depth and gloss effect. Swissvax is know to increase gloss by 30%-76% where are other brands offer 3%-5%.


Interesting fact - how are these figues measeure out of interest? As there is a big difference and I can honestly say that in my eyes the difference between a Swissvax and say Zymol isn't that huge at all.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Very interesting indeed..

Swissvax and Zymol just give a different finish/look to the paint from each other. In my eyes. I find Zymol nice and silvery, bit like Dodo SN..

But 70 odd % gloss, I will be throwing my machine away and buying some of this stuff ..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

You're right they do look different but it is subtle IMO and according to those figures SW offer c65% more gloss over other brands!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Some people see differences more than others, as you well know, not going to teach you how to suck eggs though, as you do know your beans Ahaydock ..

But that gloss out of a wax, some how I don't think so..

Sealants tend to be glassy, and waxes tend to be deep and warm in appearance, but not always, take Dodo SN or Zymol Glasur, both leave a sealant type finish, glassy and silvery..

And as everyone on DW will tell you ( whether they really know or not ) it's all in the prep..

Get your prep right, burnish your paint right, and you will have one hell of a look..

Waxes and glazes etc will only enhance the finish, maybe adding 5% or so in looks..

Put a million pound wax on poorly prepped or dirty paint, and it won't look any better than a £10 wax on a properly prepped surface..


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

divine is not 1.6k a pot, only the custom divine is 1.6k for 2 pots.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to bring this up again, they compaire the gloss enhancement to the likes of liquid waxes. Now, im never going to confess to be a chemist so i do not know, but it will be a question ill ask when at the Swissvax HQ on Friday. I had this discussion with Dom from Dodo Juice @ GTI International and know his opinion on it, but Swissvax very openly state this and encourage it within their detailers.

Hopefully ill be one of the lucky ones to get to go to Swissvax in Switzerland and be able to ask very direct questions to George (top man for Swissvax) and some of their chemists. I think it might be to do with the oils within the waxes, a little like Dodo Juice colour charged waxes, but these more for ANY colour.

But ill ensure I have an answer by the end of the weekend, or if you see me on Sunday at the show then ask me then

Robert


----------

